# Swapping newer KA24 into 1st gen U13



## dalylife (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got a 95 Altima KA24DE with a blown motor and transmission. I have been offered a good deal on a 1999 Altima, which also has the KA24, that has no title but I've checked it and it runs perfect. I've been told that the newer KA's that were put in the 2nd gen Altimas were "updated" however. Will I be able to put it into my 95 and use the ECU that's already in my car or will it not be compatible? Any other parts I'd need to change or anything I need to be aware of or will it just switch over without an issue?

Thanks for all your help.


----------

